# DB9



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Now that a couple of magazines have got their grubby hands on the demo cars, they are proclaiming it to be the best Grand Tourer of all time.

Now, I've not driven it myself, so I can't comment on that, but I can say that it's possibly one of the best looking cars of all time.

If only my company had given me Â£109,000 as a redundancy settlement instead.



















'tis a thing of beauty.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You'll get no arguement from me - it is GORGEOUS :-* 
Group buy :?:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice Hi-Fi


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

wouldn't say no.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Is there a turbo diesel version available?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure they could raid the Ford parts bin.

DB9 TDCi .. has a certain ring to it *lol*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Personaly i think the Vanquish is better looking....... but anyway, i'd rather have my bosses new Bentley GT Coupe, now that is one awesome car in the flesh!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> Now that a couple of magazines have got their grubby hands on the demo cars, they are proclaiming it to be the best Grand Tourer of all time.
> 
> Now, I've not driven it myself, so I can't comment on that, but I can say that it's possibly one of the best looking cars of all time.
> 
> ...


think il go and put the lotter on


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

There was a left hand drive one parked outside The Ship in Wandsworth last weekend. Looked fantastic. I didn't realise they were available yet - certainly the AM dealer on Park Lane hasn't got any in the showroom, although they did have a lovely Zagato DB7 (I think that's the name - it has a massive gaping "mouth" at the front like the new Pug 407.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

My mate reckons he's going to upgrade his SL500 to one of these.

Completely unfair. He's not even a car enthusiast! :roll: :x

Damian


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

We had the first prototype in the photo studio at work a fair while back. It is just gorgeous from every angle. I even got to stroke it  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Cough.....wouldn't start though...had to be pushed off/on the transporter


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Personaly i think the Vanquish is better looking....... but anyway, i'd rather have my bosses new Bentley GT Coupe, now that is one awesome car in the flesh!


saw a couple of the Bentleys at Gleneagles, they certainly are gorgeous, especially the exhaust note

would give my left leg for a DB9 though, they are stunning (although if I gave my left leg i wouldn't be able to go for the manual  )


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Saaw the Bentley i nthe flesh on the M40 some time ago, and while it has road presence, it's not got the smooth lines and purposeful stance of the DB9 (IMHOOC).

I've always liked Aston's and when htey launched the DB7 I did wonder how they'd top it. Now I know.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The DB9 is the most beautiful car I've ever seen (well ok I haven't seen it in the flesh).

The Conti GT looks better in magazines than in real life.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Good to see the British car makers back on the map   

 Even if they're no longer Britishly owned


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

It certainly whets the appetite for the forthcoming AMV8 @ c.Â£75k. The styling of which is very similar to the rest of the AM range. If the V8 was heading towards you at speed you would need to be to very anally retentive to differentiate between the DB9 and the top of the range model .. (the name of which escapes me, Virage ?)

Dealers will only take "Letters of Intent" not deposits ... I've tried.

Still lusting after the new 993 lookalike 997 ?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

its got a nice behind  but at Â£100,000 hmmm i'd pass, i am eager to see what the AMV8 is going to be like though


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

It is a nice car but there is virtually no difference between it and the DB7.

The vanquish is a far more agrressive (in my opinion) better looking car.


----------

